# Morel EM428's



## JayHRC51 (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone use the EM428's? Is there anything close to or as good, performance wise, for less or similar money...I'm starting to look for some midrange drivers.

Morel EM428 Elite 4" Midrange from Madisound

I did a search and only came up with two threads, neither of which had any info that I was looking for.


----------

